# Shadowplay nimmt die Stimme falsch auf!



## AlexHDjumlo (24. Juni 2017)

Ich benutze seit einiger Zeit Nvidia Shadowplay. Anfangs ging alles super, doch seit einiger Zeit hört man im Hintergrund zusätzlich zu meiner Stimme ein krisseln. Ich habe schon probiert es zu deinstallieren, und habe probiert die Einstellungen zu ändern. Hat aber alles nichts geholfen. Bei TS, Skype oder anderen Aufnahmeprogrammen ist das nicht. Aber bei OBS und Fraps hab ich nur 20 fps, was ich als nicht benutzbar empfinde und deswegen nicht benutze.

Ich habe 
- ein Auna Mic CM 900 als Mikro
- eine ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1060 - Grafikkarte
- ein Intel Core i5 4590 3.30GHz
- 16GB Ram

Lösungen für die fps probleme bei den anderen Programmen nehme ich auch gerne entgegen.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand helfen kann.


----------



## D4rkResistance (17. Juli 2017)

Keine Ahnung. Shadowplay finde ich zum Aufnehmen eh grenzwertig. Man hat einfach zu wenige Einstellungsmöglichkeiten. Ansonsten kannst du doch über OBS auch mit dem 'Nvidia NVENC'-Codec (Shadowplay) aufnehmen. Dann haste die Vorteile der GPU-Aufnahme, in einer Software wie OBS. Dahingehend würde ich sogar das Open Broadcaster Studio empfehlen...hat einfach mehr Funktionen. Ansonsten nehme ich derzeit Videos mit Dxtory (~30€) i.V.m. dem 'MagicYUV'-Codec (~10€) auf. Absolut laggfreie Aufnahme in Top Qualität. Kostet dafür aber halt auch'n paar Euros. 

Hier aber mal ein Beispiel mit der o.g. Konfiguration: Video


----------

